# HM vs UHM



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

How much difference is there in weight between a High Mod F3SL frame and a Ultra High Mod F1SL? Thanks.


----------



## mjse (Aug 22, 2008)

garbec said:


> How much difference is there in weight between a High Mod F3SL frame and a Ultra High Mod F1SL? Thanks.


Felts web site has the specs for both models... F1sl Est. 13.98lbs F3sl 16.88lbs

F1sl http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog/road/classic-road/09-f1-sl.aspx
F3sl http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog/road/classic-road/09-f3-sl.aspx

Hope this helps ya!!


----------



## SplijinX (Feb 18, 2005)

garbec said:


> How much difference is there in weight between a High Mod F3SL frame and a Ultra High Mod F1SL? Thanks.


The carbon fiber used in our Ultra-High Modulus frame material are 800ksi and 700ksi fibers and are 27% stiffer than material used in our High Modulus frames. Ultra-High Modulus material has a lower capacity for retaining resin, which results in a frame roughly 20% lighter, yet with virtually identical stiffness and strength.

http://www.feltracing.com/08/display.asp?catid=1535&pageid=360


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply... I'm mostly interested in getting an idea of the difference in frame weight as different components, especially wheels can make a big difference in overall weight.

I own an early delivery '09 F3SL that I have down to 15.5 lbs with pedals, computer, cages ect.. It's been converted to a complete Red Group and I've also swapped out wheels, stem, bars, post and saddle. The bike was delivered with a High Mod Frame and a Ultra High Mod Fork. I'm really just trying to figure out how much lighter my set up would be with Felts top end frame.

Thanks.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks SplijinX...


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

garbec said:


> Thanks for your reply... I'm mostly interested in getting an idea of the difference in frame weight as different components, especially wheels can make a big difference in overall weight.
> 
> I own an early delivery '09 F3SL that I have down to 15.5 lbs with pedals, computer, cages ect.. It's been converted to a complete Red Group and I've also swapped out wheels, stem, bars, post and saddle. The bike was delivered with a High Mod Frame and a Ultra High Mod Fork. I'm really just trying to figure out how much lighter my set up would be with Felts top end frame.
> 
> Thanks.


I read somewhere that the F3 frame an fork is about 1400 grams so taking 20% of that would be exactly half a pound. 

Wait. Did you say yours is 15.5 lbs?????????? I have an 06 F3 with Easton EA90 SLX wheels, which are just about as light as you can get at 1450 grams, and mine is 17.75 lbs.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Part of it may be the group you have on the bike??
I'm 15.5 fully set up. My wheels are HED's @ 1360 - Red crank and Red brakes shaved some grams as opposed to what came stock on the bike - and a big part of it might be whether or not Felt has trickled down some of the lighter carbon layups as they developed newer frames since '06. Not sure of this, just guessing.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=510988&page=5

Mine is post #7 down the page

It has Dura Ace Shifters and derailers, ultegra calipers and FSA carbon cranks. I believe my fork is a bit heavy and other things here and there I guess. 

Oh...... and the stem has been flipped! lol


----------

